# Solved: How to format a Gateway Laptop 160GB drive using Knoppix



## ripcord2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I used Acronis disk cleaner to erase Vista Home. I want to install XP Pro. Neither the XP Pro CD or the Gateway Vista Operating System Disc will now recognize the 160GB drive.
If I load the Acronis Disk Cleaner this will see the 160GB drive. I have loaded the Linux Knoppix CD. No success with the fdisk command.

Is it possible to format with Knoppix (fdisk) then the XP Pro CD will see the drive?

What is the correct syntax for fdisk (Knoppix). The version of fdisk is: util-linux -ng 2.13.1.1

When I enter fdisk /dev/hda the following returns:

You will not be able to write the partition table.
Note sector size 2048 (not 512)
Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x44d7d542.
Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.
After that, of course the previous content won't be recoverable.
Warning invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite) 

Thanks for your help in advance

ripcord1


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Format and partition with the OS during setup. No need for Knoppix.


----------



## ripcord2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried the XP Pro and Vista CDs, both do not see the hard drive. How can I format the drive when it does not see the drive?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The Drive Cleanser is meant to destroy the contents of the drive so they can never be read again. It certainly should not be used on a drive you plan to use again.

Partitioning and formatting by the OS is all that is needed. Many people here have been unable to use drives again after "wiping", so you may need a new drive.

But try booting with an offline partitioning tool to see if you can create a partition table.

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

Dr. Freeware Boot CD (also has file recovery, disk imaging and cloning)
EASEUS Partition Master (Vista-compatible)
Paragon Partition Manager 8.5-- PPM Special Edition serial and free registration
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
Vista Recovery Disk (Shrink, expand, create, delete partitions)
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)

Commercial:

O&O Partition Manager 2 (Vista-compatible)
Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager


----------



## ripcord2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I finally got XP Pro loaded on my GateWay NX570X Laptop. I had to press F6 when it was an option when the XP Pro CD was loading. I downloaded SATA drivers from Gateway for XP onto a diskette and attached an USB diskette drive. During the loading of the XP Pro CD it will down load the drivers for the SATA drive. After the SATA drivers are loaded then the drive can be formatted as NTFS and load XP Pro. I just have 3 drivers left to find for XP on the laptop. 

I should have posted something like:

Removing Vista, loading XP Pro on a Gateway NX570X laptop, XP does not find the drive. 

Thanks for the replies

Ripcord2


----------

